# Lee Priest Discusses Bodybuilding in 2013



## swolesearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

Lee Priest Discusses Bodybuilding in 2013 - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 27, 2013)

Always speaks his mind and on most occasions he is spot on!


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 27, 2013)

Wish he was still competing! He would own the stage without a doubt!


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Always speaks his mind and on most occasions he is spot on!



and i believe that`s the only reason why he didn`t win any olympia...


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 27, 2013)

PRIDE said:


> Wish he was still competing! He would own the stage without a doubt!



of course he would. he`s fucking perfect! IMO the most complete and symmetric bodybuilder ever.. and my favourite


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 27, 2013)

I fucking love him- seems like a dude who just does shit the way he likes and does things for his own reasons and really just doesn't care about perception.

Plus although he ain't what he used to be, he's one of the few guys from the early 90's who still have a massive build these days.

The guy is legit as they come and has been black listed for sure. He'll always have a following though and he'll be around for a while.


----------

